# Common Hawkweed?



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Is this Common Hawkweed?
Thanks.


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Or is it ragwort?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Ragwort I would say. We only have the orange hawkweed here but both orange and yellow have one flower on a long single hairy stem with a rosette of leaves spread flat on the ground around the flower stem.


----------

